# Solved: Horizontal Scroll Bar Missing in Excel



## alexfooty (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi

When I view an Excel worksheet using the Full Screen view, my Horizontal Toolbar disappears. In tools - options - view, both the horizontal & vertical scroll bars are ticked. Any ideas ?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

That is the default for Full Screen. Just go to the top of the screen, right-click and select Standard and/or any other toolbars you want at the top. However, by it's nature, you will not see the scroll bars in Full Screen - part of what it does is get rid of them.


----------



## alexfooty (Apr 23, 2007)

The vertical toolbar is there


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Really? In Full Screen view? I don't have it. What version of Excel are you using?


----------



## alexfooty (Apr 23, 2007)

Apparently, the solution is to open page to Full Screen, click on View at top left then click Status Bar and the scroll bar reappears.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Doesn't work for me - especially strange since the Status Bar is the rather uninteresting bar at the bottom that says "Ready" most of the time (although it is handy for doing quick sums) and tells you if your Numlock is on. But I got the same effect when I clicked on the Drawing toolbar, which appeared at the bottom of the screen even below the Status Bar.


----------

